# Average time for plume to form?



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm very new to pipe smoking, but i've been smoking stogies for awhile now, and have a decent amount stored up in two humi's at home. I have some 4 year old Joya de Nicaruguas that have some plume on them, and maybe a couple others if I searched the depths of my humidor, but that would be about it.

I'm sure it depends on a couple factors, but any estimates on how long it would take to get some nice plume/crystalization on some pipe tobacco?

Say 2 or 4 oz in a 16oz glass mason jar stored at about 70 degrees in the dark?

And as long as I'm asking about plume, from your experience, what is the ideal setup (temp, humidity, light, container, amount of tabak) to get your tobacco to age the best/quickest? When you receive pipe tobacco, do most of you smoke some of it right away and store the rest to age? How long do you age it for? Any help would be appreciated.

-Jeff


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think it is as easy as that. Plume and crystalization only happens on some and not all blends. Also remember that pipe tobacco is treated with various topping and casings of flavors, chemicals (like PG) and who knows what. Also, tobacco blends are exactly that, a blend of various tobaccos.

While it is considered that VAs crystalize well due to their higher sugar content, not all VAs that I have seen will crystalize or give off plume -yet these will still age wonderfully into a smooth & sublime smoke. 

There is a great deal of "huh?" in this hobby as some tobaccos will plume when they typically shouldn't. There is no formula. Esoterica Penzance is a good example of an English that starts to plume as soon as it gets packaged. I see good crystalization in lots of tobaccos, the only exception are the heavily cased aromatics. These probably are so full of chemicals that it retards any chance of crystalization. -But some tobaccos probably plume because of the sugar that they get topped with.

There are no guarantees and it is hit or miss.

If you want specific brands, I have noticed that Samuel Gawith has many flakes which will plume.

As for storage, I know that it is generally recommended to store between 60-70 degrees F., but I feel that it can be as cool as 50-60 degrees. I prefer taking longer to age something into greatness rather than trying to force aging with heat.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jeff,

Check out this pdf. Probably the best resource on pipe tobacco aging and storage I've seen.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...81900-pipe-tobacco-aging-faq.html#post3074216


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

COOL coffee table reading material. 
Thanks for the wisdom indigo!


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Check out this pdf. Probably the best resource on pipe tobacco aging and storage I've seen.


thats an awesome resource, thanks for putting it out there!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

It's really all based around luck - not many people have done studies on the sacred plume.

I've had cigars with plume right out of the box, other cigars I've had for 5 years and never gotten plume.

Usually it takes at least a solid two to five years.

I'd imagine pipe tobacco would get it sooner because it's not compact and gets more oxygen flow between it.

But really - every tobacco, even the same named tobacco, on a yearly basis will have different optimal conditions - and it's all just luck.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Check out this pdf. Probably the best resource on pipe tobacco aging and storage I've seen.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...81900-pipe-tobacco-aging-faq.html#post3074216


I had read that truly awesome FAQ once before, I think John may have posted it then too. Now rereading it with slightly more knowledge I wondered if the more experienced hands could clarify a couple points for me.
When buying bulk tobacco, like 8oz. Esoterica bags, and aging them in mason jars, does the whole anaerobic vs. no oxygen bacteria microcosm happen again? I mean if the process had begun in the bag, would the process start all over in a mason jar? I suspect it does since so many folks cellar jars, but wanted to make sure that was for aging as opposed to storage.
Do you wash brand new mason jars before use? I didn't see that addressed specifically, and I think sterilizing before reusing is obvious, but I have just been loading up brand new jars right out of the flat.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I had read that truly awesome FAQ once before, I think John may have posted it then too. Now rereading it with slightly more knowledge I wondered if the more experienced hands could clarify a couple points for me.
> When buying bulk tobacco, like 8oz. Esoterica bags, and aging them in mason jars, does the whole anaerobic vs. no oxygen bacteria microcosm happen again? I mean if the process had begun in the bag, would the process start all over in a mason jar? I suspect it does since so many folks cellar jars, but wanted to make sure that was for aging as opposed to storage.
> Do you wash brand new mason jars before use? I didn't see that addressed specifically, and I think sterilizing before reusing is obvious, but I have just been loading up brand new jars right out of the flat.


Esoterica does continue to age after being jarred. I like watching my Penzance continue to develop their characteristic white veins through the glass.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Quite the mystery to me. The Esoterica Stonehaven *in this photo* popped out with lively crystallization over a five-year period; the composition of the white streaks seen in this, and many tobaccos, is yet another mystery. I concur that improvements with aged pipe tobacco are unpredicatable over time and that plume or crystallization often does not appear in otherwise aged, improved tobacco. It's just a mystery is what it is. I don't want to know anything else about it.










I saw Penn & Teller in Vegas and, if you want to watch (when everyone else closed their eyes), you can see how the bagged, chained, manacled guy gets out of the chained, padlocked nailed-tight wooden crate in about 3-seconds. So, now I know and the magic is gone. Best not to know when and why tobacco improves over time.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I think sterilizing before reusing is obvious.


I'm not too sure about that. I'm sure you saw those pics of the C&D factory. Baccy is not sterile, so sterilizing the jar you put it in seems like an un-needed step. I think, if mold is going to happen, it's going to happen cause the spores are already on the baccy and conditions just happened to be right inside that particular jar or tin.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like the makings of a pipe smokers' bumper sticker:

MOLD HAPPENS

or perhaps

GOT MOLD?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I'm not too sure about that. I'm sure you saw those pics of the C&D factory. Baccy is not sterile, so sterilizing the jar you put it in seems like an un-needed step. I think, if mold is going to happen, it's going to happen cause the spores are already on the baccy and conditions just happened to be right inside that particular jar or tin.


Aye, I remember the thread, and I still mentally think "BEETLE!" whenever I hear a pop, lol.

I suppose I should have been more clear as well. It would seem like a dishwasher run on a previously used jar would minimize any spores from the environment, and having just reread the aging FAQ I saw that mentioned a few times. I was just hoping that a brand new jar would be clean enough not to need that, since I have several stashed already that had not been pre-cleaned.

What you say makes sense though, I suppose the chance of the mold spores coming from the environment as opposed to the tobacco is pretty small indeed. I think I will keep using new jars right off the flat unless I see a problem happening.

Thanks for the input :wave:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Xodar said:


> When buying bulk tobacco, like 8oz. Esoterica bags, and aging them in mason jars, does the whole anaerobic vs. no oxygen bacteria microcosm happen again? I mean if the process had begun in the bag, would the process start all over in a mason jar? I suspect it does since so many folks cellar jars, but wanted to make sure that was for aging as opposed to storage.


Yes. When the tobacco is opened and exposed to air, the oxygen will kill the anerobic bacteria. Seal it up in a jar, and the whole process begins again from the start, with the exception that whatever aging has already happened is already there. I really wouldn't consider it 'starting again' in the case of Esoterica tobaccos, though; it's not like the Stonehaven you buy from your favorite etailer has been sitting around long enough to reach the anerobic stage anyway...


----------

